
Could RIM Become the Biggest Comeback Story in Tech History? - ytNumbers
http://mashable.com/2013/01/28/rim-big-tech-comback/
======
Zenst
No, they abandoned there core business user by attempting to enter the
consumer market and that core has mostly gone now. RIM has a market of mostly
fickle users now and with that sadly I don't see any comeback, even in the new
OS is brilliant. They sadly alienated a lot of influentual people over the
past years who gave up on the soon moto they have had with there new OS.

As RIM is structured currently they wont make a comeback, even if they hae
invented the golden delicious of apples per say. If they partner up with
others and allow other companies to make RIM OS phones then they might move
forward and make a comeback, but as it stands they sadly won't as they pissed
off people over the years in such a way that they had there fingers burned.

I like RIM, I like the potentual there products had, but they had some
terrible managment in the middle and that managment is still sadly there and
with that nothing has really changed - sad in many ways.

------
grimey27
No. They waited too long to make consumer-focused devices and by the time they
did - with the Pearl and Storm, I believe - they missed the boat. I read a
similar story like this years ago. RIM somehow keeps on kicking, but a full-on
comeback just isn't in the cards.

------
naner
Everyone I know who had a BlackBerry already moved to Android or Windows
Phone.

------
mullingitover
Never truer: if the article's title is a question, the answer is no.

